
He Helped Discover Evolution, and Then Became Extinct - keiferski
https://www.npr.org/2013/04/30/177781424/he-helped-discover-evolution-and-then-became-extinct
======
Finnucane
Yep, when Darwin got Wallace's letter, he realized that Wallace's ideas were
close enough to his own that he would be scooped if Wallace published first.
Later in life, Wallace got swept up in the Spiritualist craze, but continued
to defend Darwin's work.

